# GPS was wrong twice today. Happens?



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I've been driving 6 months and have not had this happen. One time I was driving on one street, say 1st Ave, and it said to turn onto a parallel street, say 2nd Ave. You can't do that. You have to turn on some connecting street first. Fortunately I was familiar with the neighborhood and figured it out quickly enough.

Then later I was downtown in a congested area with many one way streets when I arrived at the pick up location. I was on top of the pin. I called the passenger because the building address was way off and he's 6 blocks away. I had to enter his address directly into Google Maps to figure out how to get to him (because of all the one way streets it's not straight forward to even go 3 blocks in this downtown area). Uber was way off.

I've had Uber gps be off by a short distance, but not a half of a mile. I had a very understanding pax so I don't think it was a problem but I quit driving for the day because I know the next guy won't be so patient.

Does this just happen sometimes? Or do I need to reinstall the app?

Thanks


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

How tall are the buildings? Sometimes signals get bounced here and there, willy/nilly, thither and beyond and I'm on a street 2-3 blocks away from where the GPS thinks I am.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

My app was goofy this morning similarly between 0700 and 0930.

San Diego market.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah, I'm in the SD market too and it was precisely during that time. Maybe it was just be app, but I wonder why so bad all of a sudden. I've driven downtown a few hundred times at least and I've never been off by half a mile, that's more than a couple blocks.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

wrong only twice? You are winning!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> I've been driving 6 months and have not had this happen. One time I was driving on one street, say 1st Ave, and it said to turn onto a parallel street, say 2nd Ave. You can't do that. You have to turn on some connecting street first. Fortunately I was familiar with the neighborhood and figured it out quickly enough.
> 
> Then later I was downtown in a congested area with many one way streets when I arrived at the pick up location. I was on top of the pin. I called the passenger because the building address was way off and he's 6 blocks away. I had to enter his address directly into Google Maps to figure out how to get to him (because of all the one way streets it's not straight forward to even go 3 blocks in this downtown area). Uber was way off.
> 
> ...


It's wrong almost every day for me.


----------



## jacosands (Mar 13, 2019)

Newbie here. I am experiencing these gps issues.. I catastrophize thinking I will be blamed with lower ratings and then dumped. I am willing to purchase whatever devices ( more than one, if it helps- and HOW would 2 devices, iPads whatever, help ) that will greatly minimize these gps annoyances. Suggestions, please? San Diego County


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Happens all the time... before the trip starts, it is better to get a good view of the trip and which exit you will be taking . New construction / streets : tall buildings / underground /low level buildings/ streets with court and circle

Autonomous vehicles might have some issues


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

It's fun when Uber changes the scale on you and you miss the turn too.
Don't get me started about the Lyft app. I'm starting a new thread about my experiences today.


----------



## jacosands (Mar 13, 2019)

In san diego there is much road closure, do any of these apps reroute you? I have NOT found this the case; they blind side me into the construction.


----------



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

I have talked to Uber support countless times about this problem in Richmond VA. They say they know the GPS is giving incorrect direction and they are working on it. For the last 2 months!! It's poor support at best.


----------



## RickyDee (Dec 31, 2016)

I like using Waze, I find it gives more accurate routes. The one time it went down I switched over to Uber gps and on the very first trip it sent me in the wrong direction where the passenger had to correct me. I really wish they would get someone to make it better because I would use it no problem but it's just too unreliable.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

labloverva said:


> I have talked to Uber support countless times about this problem in Richmond VA. They say they know the GPS is giving incorrect direction and they are working on it. For the last 2 months!! It's poor support at best.


Uber has been "working on it" for about four years.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

GPS and data connection loss is bad as ever in Las Vegas. I wonder if driver overload on systems is causing it.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> I've been driving 6 months and have not had this happen. One time I was driving on one street, say 1st Ave, and it said to turn onto a parallel street, say 2nd Ave. You can't do that. You have to turn on some connecting street first. Fortunately I was familiar with the neighborhood and figured it out quickly enough.
> 
> Then later I was downtown in a congested area with many one way streets when I arrived at the pick up location. I was on top of the pin. I called the passenger because the building address was way off and he's 6 blocks away. I had to enter his address directly into Google Maps to figure out how to get to him (because of all the one way streets it's not straight forward to even go 3 blocks in this downtown area). Uber was way off.
> 
> ...


Why in the world do u use uber gps use Google or waze


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> GPS and data connection loss is bad as ever in Las Vegas. I wonder if driver overload on systems is causing it.


Lots of tall buildings in LV


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Both Uber and Lyft navigation **** up on an hourly basis in my area.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

GPS is always sending me through blocked off roads, gates that require access codes or are padlocked shut, the wrong way on one-way streets, and more. GPS is a tool only. We aren't driverless cars but human drivers, which means we can figure things out on our own even if it means going down a few extra streets to figure it out. Unfortunately, not all passengers are sympathetic towards GPS errors as they assume them to be flawless, or that you should have perfect knowledge of the roads to be a driver.



jacosands said:


> Newbie here. I am experiencing these gps issues.. I catastrophize thinking I will be blamed with lower ratings and then dumped. I am willing to purchase whatever devices ( more than one, if it helps- and HOW would 2 devices, iPads whatever, help ) that will greatly minimize these gps annoyances. Suggestions, please? San Diego County


GPS navigation flaws alone won't be sufficient to plummet your ratings low enough for Uber to fire you. Remember, they use average driver ratings for your region to determine your suitability, and the likelihood is that other drivers in your area have to put up with the same GPS navigation flaws. Just focus on doing the best customer service you can do. Navigation flaws will hurt your ratings but not as much as improperly adjusted seats, annoying conversation, etc.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> GPS and data connection loss is bad as ever in Las Vegas. I wonder if driver overload on systems is causing it.


I wonder that too when there's no other obvious cause.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I've seen it said that it's cause by your phone losing contact with the gps satellites due to being surrounded by tall bldgs. There is a bit of truth in that because your phone must see at least 3 satellites to triangulate where you are. I used to have a gps unit that showed the horizon and positions of the birds it could see.


----------



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

Tall buildings were not the
Problem in this case. When I restarted the phone the same thing happened. I called Uber support and go no suggestions.


----------

